# Back Pain



## screamingmomma (Sep 26, 2011)

I am standing on my feet longer than I have in the past years and my back is killing me.  Any ideas to ease my pain?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Aleve, the right shoes....surprisingly crocs work for me better than clogs/berks, massages on a regular basis, hot baths.....Aleve....Aleve....Aleve.....


----------



## screamingmomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you.  Went out today to look for different shoes.


----------

